# Training, Ernährung, Motivation



## Minorra (24. September 2011)

Hey Ladies 

Ich fahr seit einigen Jahren immer mal wieder MTB.
Ich will immer so richtig durchstarten, schaff es aber irgendwie nicht lange.
In letzter Zeit bin ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr gefahren. Seit gut 3 Monaten will ich eigentlich immer loslegen, aber kann mich nicht richtig motivieren. Voll doof... 

Naja, nun hab ich mir vorgenommen, nächstes Jahr im Mai vll nen Wettkampf mitzufahren. Das wäre dann der allererste in meinem Leben ^^
Ich denke mir, wenn ich ein Ziel habe, dann bleibe ich da dran.

Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen, wie ich mich trainings und ernährungsmäßig dadrauf vorbereiten kann? Weil ich hab da nun gar kein Plan, wie ich das ganze angehe.
"Früher" (anfang des Jahres ) hab ich mir immer als Trainingsziel mind.100km/Woche gelegt. Wie macht ihr das so? Habt ihr Tipps und Ideen?

Also wie gesagt, ich hab immer n paar Motivationsprobleme =/ Will aber radeln, nur an der Umsetzung mangelt es ab und an. 
Vielleicht noch zur Info: Fahre meist Wald- und Radwege, eher weniger Steigung, weil wohne im Flachland ^^

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja ein wenig weiterhelfen 

Grüße
Minorra


----------



## Chrige (24. September 2011)

Hallo Minorra,
ich habe diese Jahr im Juli an einem zweitägigen Wettkampf teilgenommen. Ich habe zuvor einen Trainingsplan vom Internet (ich glaube, es war die BIKE Seite) runtergeladen. Ich hatte mir einige Trainingspläne angeschaut und als ich den gesehen habe, daran geglaubt, dass ich den durchziehen kann. Ich habe dies auch gemacht und habe sehr grosse Fortschritte festgestellt.
Bezüglich Ernährung würde ich einfach schauen, dass du dich einigermassen ausgewogen ernährst. Vor dem Wettkampf Kohlenhydrate reinbuttern und sonst nicht viel ändern.
Das Problem sehe ich eher, dass dein Wettkampf schon im Mai ist. Ich hätte Mühe, mich bis dann schon in Hochform zu bringen, da es erst dann langsam wieder wärmer wird und ich meistens erst dann wieder vermehrt aufs Bike steige. Falls du aber dein Training den Winter durch durchziehen kannst, sollte dies kein Problem sein. Ich versuche dies dieses Jahr auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minorra (25. September 2011)

Hallo Chirge,

Danke für die Antwort 
Das mit dem Trainingsplan aus dem Netz ist eine super Idee. Hätte ich auch von selbst drauf kommen können ^^ Ich hab mal ein wenig gesucht und bin auch fündig geworden. Der Trainingsplan, den ich gewählt habe, ist denke mal ganz gut für den Anfang. Er deckt radeln, laufen und Athletik ab. Schwerpunkt natürlich radeln. Meinst du, das ist okay, oder wär ein Plan mit nur radeln effektiver?
Gut, die Ernährung wird wohl das kleinste Problem werden. Ich will ja vordergründig fit werden und natürlich Spaß haben. Oder könnte mir total falsche Ernährung meinen Trainingserfolg verderben? Aber eigentlich ernähre ich mich ausgewogen und gesund und achte dadrauf, was ich zu mir nehme.
Naja, ich wollte versuchen, den Winter durch zu trainieren. Also jetzt anfangen, dann trainiere ich mit der Kälte mit. Und was die eventuellen Schneemassen angeht, da werd ich dann eben nicht radeln, sondern Schneeschuhwandern, rodeln und sowas. Also auf jeden Fall in Bewegung bleiben, wenn auch nicht auf dem Radel. Mal gucken ^^

Grüße


----------



## Erster_2010er (25. September 2011)

*Fitness und Training - rund um den Biker* 
         Finde hier Infos zur Vorbereitung auf Rennen, Trainingspläne, Regeneration sowie Tipps bei Verletzungen und Beschwerden. [Winterpokal-Forum]


----------



## Melman1968 (25. September 2011)

Ein Trainingsplan ist gut. Aber ich würde darauf achten, daß ich mir die Ziele nicht zu hoch stecke, sondern bei realistischen Möglichkeiten bleiben. Umfang und Häufigkeit der Trainingseinheiten. Gerade wenn man so wieso schon Motivationsprobleme hat, sonst bleibt der Spass irgendwann auf der Strecke.
 Die Kombi zwischen verschiedenen Sportarten (Ausdauer, Kraft, Koordination) finde ich auch richtig. Bringt Abwechselung und macht das Ganze interessanter. Gerade auch bei schlechterem Wetter.
Aber: Schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht, nur die falsche Kleidung! 
Mit gesunder ausgewogener Ernährung liegst du eigentlich auch richtig.
Kohlenhydrate sind wichtig, aber bitte die "richtigen".
Lieber Vollkormehl als Auszugsmehl....etc


----------



## Minorra (25. September 2011)

Der Trainingsplan, den ich gefunden habe, ist recht einfach gehalten. Also es sind jetzt keine mördermäßigen Trainingsstunden, die ich zurücklegen soll. Ist eher was für Anfänger. Und 1,5h radeln reichen mir zum Training, das hab ich früher auch so gehandhabt. Dann sind natürlich noch Pausentage drin, 1 Tag pro Woche 30min laufen, 1 Tag nen bisschen Athletik, was für daheim bei "schlechtem Wetter"  Ich denke das ist für den Anfang alles recht abwechslungsreich und auch machbar für mich. Ich freu mich sogar schon darauf, anzufangen  
Zum Thema "schlechtes Wetter": Also ich fahr auch gern mal im Regen. Dann aber nur, wenn ich weiß, danach wartet ne Dusche und nen Tee auf mich daheim. ^^ Aber ich finde, wenn man im Regen fährt ist der Funfaktor wieder ein ganz anderer. Man kann sich richtig schön einsauen, durch große Fützen fahren und im Modder "spielen". Das hat auch was. Also mir macht das Laune 
Kannst du bitte ein wenig mehr zu den "richtigen" Kohlenhydraten sagen? Also ich ess meist Mischbrot & Vollkornbrot. Eher weniger Weißbrot, aber ab und an esse ich das auch mal gerne. Und wo ich oft nicht wiederstehen kann ist Schokolade, das ist sicher auch nicht so produktiv


----------



## Chrige (26. September 2011)

Es scheint, als hättest du einen ähnlichen oder sogar den gleichen Trainingsplan gefunden, den ich dieses Jahr benutzt habe. Ich konnte ihn sehr gut einhalten, da er sehr abwechslungsreich war. Teilweise habe ich ihn ein bisschen abgeändert, wenn bei mir beruflich oder privat was anstand. 
Zu den "richtigen" Kohlenhydrate: Vollkornbrot, Kartoffeln, eher Vollkornteigwaren (halte ich mich zwar selten dran), Gemüse,...
"Schlechte Kohlenhydrate": Zucker, Weissmehl,...

Am besten einfach ausgewogen ernähren mit viel Gemüse und Obst und vor dem Wettkampf Kohlenhydrate reinbuttern (Teigware,...). Aber mach dir nicht zuviel Gedanken darum. Wie schon mein Sporternährungs-Professor (ja, ich habe dies studiert ) gemeint hat, die Ernährung ist nur ein kleines Puzzleteil vom ganzen Training.

Wenn du noch mehr Fragen hast, kannst du gerne auch per PN.

Gruss,
Christine


----------



## Virtuel (26. September 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> PN





> *Beruf/Beschäftigung*
> Maschinenbau-Student


----------



## Minorra (27. September 2011)

Naja, was den Trainingsplan betrifft: ich finde da sollte man auch etwas flexibel sein, da ich das ja auch nur hobbymäßig mache, muss man sich ja auch nicht nur stur nach dem Plan richten. Ich sehe das eher als Richtlinie und kleinen Leitfaden 
Aber danke für die vielen Infos!

@ Virtuel: 
Das Statement verstehe ich nicht ganz... ^^ Aber falls du darauf hinaus willst: Ja, ich weiß was eine PN ist.

Grüße


----------



## LC_beanie (2. Oktober 2011)

hey!
Trainiert jemand von euch mit Pulsuhr? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit? In welchem Pulsbereich fahrt ihr?
lg Kathi


----------

